# New Wonder Woman actress finally chosen



## Goodsport (Feb 18, 2011)

"'Friday Night Lights' Star Adrianne Palicki Lands the Lead in NBC's 'Wonder Woman' Reboot" (Thursday, 2/17/11)


-G


----------



## Thunderfoot (Feb 18, 2011)

Meh -
Too skinny 
Too small in the chest

She ain't Lynda Carter by half....(literally)


----------



## Sutekh (Feb 18, 2011)

She's tall (5 11), looks old enough to play the role and is Athletic.

Seems an decent choice to me


----------



## DumbPaladin (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't have any idea who she is, so ... I'll have to wait and see if she can act the part, I suppose.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 18, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Too skinny
> Too small in the chest




I think her ability to act, and the show's writing, matter a whole lot more than the woman's measurements.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 18, 2011)

Umbran said:


> I think her ability to act, and the show's writing, matter a whole lot more than the woman's measurements.




Besides, relatve to most current Hollywood actresses young enough for the part, she's significantly better than average on both counts.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 18, 2011)

Umbran said:


> I think her ability to act, and the show's writing, matter a whole lot more than the woman's measurements.



Comics are a visual medium, so for good or bad, the first thing that will be noticed will be that the actresses for a super heroine has a Big Bra To Fill because the pre-existing fan base already knows what the character looks like. This does not couple well with the ludicrously narrow standards of Hollywood Beauty.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 19, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Meh -
> Too skinny
> Too small in the chest
> 
> She ain't Lynda Carter by half....(literally)




There aren't many actresses out there there days who have Carter's genetics - tall, somewhat athletic, beautiful & busty.  I think Carter was 5'9" or so.

Maybe Rebecca Romijn (5'11")?  Moon Bloodgood (5'10")?  Blake Lively (5'10")?


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2011)

Goodsport said:


> "'Friday Night Lights' Star Adrianne Palicki Lands the Lead in NBC's 'Wonder Woman' Reboot" (Thursday, 2/17/11)
> 
> 
> -G



I like that casting a lot.

I still remember the "Supernatural" pilot episode, when Dean, upon seeing Jessica in t-shirt and panties says "you're WAY out of my brother's league".

But really, Adrienne is the least of my worries for this series (have you SEEN the premise?).


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 19, 2011)

Klaus said:


> I like that casting a lot.
> 
> I still remember the "Supernatural" pilot episode, when Dean, upon seeing Jessica in t-shirt and panties says "you're WAY out of my brother's league".
> 
> But really, Adrienne is the least of my worries for this series (have you SEEN the premise?).




what is the premise?


----------



## Umbran (Feb 19, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> This does not couple well with the ludicrously narrow standards of Hollywood Beauty.




The visuals of comic books don't couple well with real women, Hollywood or otherwise.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 19, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Meh -
> Too skinny
> Too small in the chest
> 
> She ain't Lynda Carter by half....(literally)






NewJeffCT said:


> There aren't many actresses out there there days who have Carter's genetics - tall, somewhat athletic, beautiful & busty. I think Carter was 5'9" or so.
> 
> Maybe Rebecca Romijn (5'11")? Moon Bloodgood (5'10")? Blake Lively (5'10")?




Lynda Carter (during Wonder Woman filming): 5' 9" - 37-25-35

Adrianne Palicki: 5' 11" - 34-25-34

Not _that_ much difference, except in height, which is probably why she seems skinnier compared to Lynda Carter.  And maybe not quite Lynda's _stature_, but not insignificant...









Umbran said:


> I think her ability to act, and the show's writing, matter a whole lot more than the woman's measurements.




Exactly.  This girl has presence on screen.  A presence that has much to do with _*her*_, as it has to do with how she looks.  She very convincingly projects both strong and vulnerable, confident and feminine.  And unlike Lynda Carter, she can _Move_.  Lynda Carter always moved and ran...well, like a _girl_.  Adrianne moves like an athlete.  She's worked with John Woo, so is no stranger to serious fight scenes.  And at 5' 11", has a presence that Lynda Carter was just never capable of.  Her height, in combination with her beauty, is probably why she was cast oppositie Jared Padalecki.  A statuesque 5' 11" bombshell was a necessity next to 6' 4" Jared so that she wouldn't just disappear.  Not only is she significantly taller than most women, she's as tall or taller than most men in TV.  Put her in Wonder Womans boots on top of that, and even in Hollywood there are very few leading men that will still be taller than her...

Also, the show is being written by David E. Kelley.  His shows have a tradition of very strong female characters...though still just as realistic and flawed as the rest of the world.  And he has the ability to inject some very clever and intelligent humour without resorting to camp.

In the 1970's, Lynda Carter worked well as Wonder Woman.  And don't get me wrong, she definitely fueled quite a few of my own adolescent fantasies...but for today's audiences, audiences that expect more - more realism, more athleticism, more drama...just MORE - I think Adrianne is a perfect fit.  I think were finally going to get away from the 70's Wonder Woman, just as _Batman Returns_ finally got us away from the 70's Batman (something that even Keaton's, Kilmner's, and Clooney's Batmans never did).  We are finally going to see the _real_ Amazonian Princess.  The one that can not only carry her own in a fight next to other super heroes, but can also deal with Superman sized threats on her own.

I think it was a brilliant casting move, and I think it bodes very well for the show being successful...and *GOOD*.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> what is the premise?



Here's the official description:

"The series pilot is a reinvention of the iconic DC Comics title in which Wonder Woman — a.k.a. Diana Prince — is a vigilante crime fighter in Los Angeles but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life."


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 19, 2011)

Ugh.

Just make up a new character, then! Why mix the concept of a modern empowered woman with a 1930s bondage fantasy?


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 19, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> ...Why mix the concept of a modern empowered woman with a 1930s bondage fantasy?





Mmmmmmmm!  Why Not!?!?


----------



## catsclaw227 (Feb 19, 2011)

Klaus said:


> "The series pilot is a reinvention of the iconic DC Comics title in which Wonder Woman — a.k.a. Diana Prince — is a vigilante crime fighter in Los Angeles but also a successful corporate executive and a modern woman trying to balance all of the elements of her extraordinary life."




Sex in the City meets The Cape.  Gawd, I hope not.

Though, I like the casting of Adrianne Palicki.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 19, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Just make up a new character, then! Why mix the concept of a modern empowered woman with a 1930s bondage fantasy?



The description I posted would fit really well with Karen Starr, aka Power Girl, who is also a successful executive, CEO of Starrware.

What I didn't post was a review I read of the script, which has Wonder Woman singing "Single Ladies" while driving to work, or eating ice cream while bemoaning her pining for Steve Trevor (who is now a lawyer instead of an USAF pilot) and other assorted mischaracterizations.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 19, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Lynda Carter (during Wonder Woman filming): 5' 9" - 37-25-35
> 
> Adrianne Palicki: 5' 11" - 34-25-34
> 
> ...





This breakdown of things has me convinced to give it a chance, even despite the updating of the plot elements.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 19, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Just make up a new character, then! Why mix the concept of a modern empowered woman with a 1930s bondage fantasy?



Exactly.  Hell considering its a comic book movie they could easily make the Original 70s Wonderwoman pass down the mantle to this movies Wonder Woman and it would make sense.


This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 20, 2011)

Relique du Madde said:


> Exactly.  Hell considering its a comic book movie they could easily make the Original 70s Wonderwoman pass down the mantle to this movies Wonder Woman and it would make sense.
> 
> 
> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.




it's not a movie, though, it's a TV series


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 20, 2011)

Klaus said:


> The description I posted would fit really well with Karen Starr, aka Power Girl, who is also a successful executive, CEO of Starrware.
> 
> What I didn't post was a review I read of the script, which has Wonder Woman singing "Single Ladies" while driving to work, or eating ice cream while bemoaning her pining for Steve Trevor (who is now a lawyer instead of an USAF pilot) and other assorted mischaracterizations.




I'm not too concerned about Wonder Woman now being a corporate executive, vs Steve Trevor's secretary.  It's 2011 and not World War 2 or the 1970s.  (Starbuck & Boomer  being women in the new BSG worked out okay)  I'm more concerned that David E. Kelley is going to turn her into a neurotic mess like Ally McBeal.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 20, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Lynda Carter (during Wonder Woman filming): 5' 9" - 37-25-35
> 
> Adrianne Palicki: 5' 11" - 34-25-34
> 
> Not _that_ much difference, except in height, which is probably why she seems skinnier compared to Lynda Carter.  And maybe not quite Lynda's _stature_, but not insignificant...




I'll have to see on her screen presence and her acting chops.  She does have tall and athletic looking down. I'm fine with her physique - I just think some people are going to complain when she doesn't have a chest like Lynda Carter.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 20, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> I'll have to see on her screen presence and her acting chops.  She does have tall and athletic looking down. I'm fine with her physique - I just think some people are going to complain when she doesn't have a chest like Lynda Carter.



Lynda Carter didn't have a chest like Lynda Carter.

In other news, Lucy Lawless wore a stuffed metal bra.


----------



## Klaus (Feb 20, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> I'm not too concerned about Wonder Woman now being a corporate executive, vs Steve Trevor's secretary.  It's 2011 and not World War 2 or the 1970s.  (Starbuck & Boomer  being women in the new BSG worked out okay)  I'm more concerned that David E. Kelley is going to turn her into a neurotic mess like Ally McBeal.



The whole "executive" thing could be easily adjusted. In the early Perez run, Wonder Woman had a publicist (Mindy Mayer) who handled the use of her image and funneled the profits to various charities through the Wonder Woman Foundation. So it's not really unheard of. I think the whole "Diana Themiscyra, CEO" angle is unnecessary. She could just have Mindy (who is already in the series) handle the Foundation, be a public figure as Princess Diana, and live in secret with Julia and Vanessa Kapatelis as Diana Prince, either as an exchange student of Julia's.


----------



## Runestar (Feb 20, 2011)

Is this wonder woman going to have her powers and full arsenal of equipment? This sounds more batman than amazon princess.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Feb 20, 2011)

Runestar said:


> Is this wonder woman going to have her powers and full arsenal of equipment? This sounds more batman than amazon princess.




I haven't really read comics in about 20 years (I quit buying them cold turkey in 1991), so I don't know if WW has changed in the comics at all.  However, back then, I think she was regarded as the second strongest "hero" in the DC universe after Superman, no?

I'd rather not have her downgraded to Batman level - they can have Clark Kent as a teenager in Smallville still be super...so, I don't see why not WW.


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 21, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> I think were finally going to get away from the 70's Wonder Woman, just as _Batman Returns_ finally got us away from the 70's Batman (something that even Keaton's, Kilmner's, and Clooney's Batmans never did).



You probably meant "just as _Batman Begins_ finally got us away from the 60's Batman" (unless you were instead referring to getting away from the Batman of the 70's _Super Friends_ cartoons). 





El Mahdi said:


> We are finally going to see the _real_ Amazonian Princess.  The one that can not only carry her own in a fight next to other super heroes, but can also deal with Superman sized threats on her own.



The only problem being the same one that all previous onscreen incarnations of Wonder Woman (both live-action and animated) have had: she'll have an American accent rather than the Eastern Mediteranean accent of someone from Themyscira who only left there as a young adult.

That isn't a huge deal in the grand scheme of things, of course, and it's understandable considering that WW is a character created by an American for an American readership, but it was just something to consider.


Nonetheless, great overall post. 



-G


----------



## Umbran (Feb 21, 2011)

Goodsport said:


> The only problem being the same one that all previous onscreen incarnations of Wonder Woman (both live-action and animated) have had: she'll have an American accent rather than the Eastern Mediteranean accent of someone from Themyscira who only left there as a young adult.




Shall we be extra geeky?  Yes, yes we shall.

Themyscira may originally have been in the Eastern Mediterranean, but in the current DC continuity, it lies in the Bermuda Triangle.  It can move to whatever location in history or geography the inhabitants wish.  I believe that has been the case for a couple thousand years, as far as the comics continuity is concerned. 

What their accents would be like is rather up in the air, I think.  They certainly wouldn't have accents like you find in the modern eastern Mediterranean, as they've been gone from there for centuries.


----------



## El Mahdi (Feb 21, 2011)

Goodsport said:


> You probably meant "just as _Batman Begins_ finally got us away from the 60's Batman" (unless you were instead referring to getting away from the Batman of the 70's _Super Friends_ cartoons). ...




You're right!  It was the 60's.  It's just all a bit hazy...




(just joking, I was only a kid then)


----------



## Klaus (Feb 21, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Shall we be extra geeky?  Yes, yes we shall.
> 
> Themyscira may originally have been in the Eastern Mediterranean, but in the current DC continuity, it lies in the Bermuda Triangle.  It can move to whatever location in history or geography the inhabitants wish.  I believe that has been the case for a couple thousand years, as far as the comics continuity is concerned.
> 
> What their accents would be like is rather up in the air, I think.  They certainly wouldn't have accents like you find in the modern eastern Mediterranean, as they've been gone from there for centuries.



And to double up on the geek scale: the goddesses of Olympus created Amazons from all ethnicities, from the Greek-looking Hyppolita to the African-looking Phillipus. So looks have no standard there. Plus, Diana was made from clay: genetics don't really apply, do they?

Rumor has it that Wonder Woman will be wearing something akin to the "new" Jim Lee-designed costume from the current comics arc.


----------



## mdamman (Feb 21, 2011)

*new generations*

I would hope that new generations of WW fans would learn that only well-endowed women can run in slow motion.  That's important stuff for early development!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 19, 2011)

*NBC releases first picture of Adrianne Palicki in costume.*

See the First Photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman - Yahoo! TV Blog


----------



## Klaus (Mar 19, 2011)

The biggest problem with the costume is that it looks made on the cheap. The "metal" parts don't look like metal and look too "tacked on". Material quality aside, the star on the eagle and the "WW" on the boots could go. Red boots might work better, and I'd like to see golden bracelets to tie the costume together. Also, the make-up doesn't work for Ms. Palicki, she needs a more natural make-up.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2011)

Klaus said:


> The biggest problem with the costume is that it looks made on the cheap. The "metal" parts don't look like metal and look too "tacked on". Material quality aside, the star on the eagle and the "WW" on the boots could go. Red boots might work better, and I'd like to see golden bracelets to tie the costume together. Also, the make-up doesn't work for Ms. Palicki, she needs a more natural make-up.




On the positive side, I'm glad they're actually basing it on Wonder Woman, and not outfitting her in a leather jacket and combat pants or something - and it wouldn't have surprised me in the slightest if they did.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2011)

Eurgh. Looks like primary-coloured fetish wear. They should be going for something like leather or spandex for the costume, not gloss latex.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 19, 2011)

She seems _proud_.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 19, 2011)

Morrus said:


> On the positive side, I'm glad they're actually basing it on Wonder Woman, and not outfitting her in a leather jacket and combat pants or something - and it wouldn't have surprised me in the slightest if they did.



Yeah, I get that. But the execution...

Felicia Day retweeted a slightly tweaked version of this costume, and MAN is it better: Comic Book Resources Forums - View Single Post - CBR: First Photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 20, 2011)

Considering she'll never be lit like that in the show I'm not remotely concerned.  Looks like WW to me!


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 20, 2011)

Now I am not familiar with the actress's figure, but something about the pic makes me think they photo-chopped away a portion of the actress's hips.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 20, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Yeah, I get that. But the execution...
> 
> Felicia Day retweeted a slightly tweaked version of this costume, and MAN is it better: Comic Book Resources Forums - View Single Post - CBR: First Photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman




agreed - the darker pants & red boots make the costume a lot better.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 20, 2011)

frankthedm said:


> Now I am not familiar with the actress's figure, but something about the pic makes me think they photo-chopped away a portion of the actress's hips.




she's tall and slender - I don't think it her hips were chopped away that much.


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 20, 2011)

She fills it very nicely, but her expression looks snotty to me. But that's just one photo. The more I look at it though, the more I'm dislikeing all the red stars. It made sense to have _one_ on the original during WWII, but it rubs me the wrong way to have several very prominently displayed now. Gives the impression (to me) that someone wants us to think that Communisim is great stuff. Needless to say, I disagree.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 21, 2011)

It's a silly costume and looks fine in real life considering how silly spandex supers costumes can look.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 21, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> She fills it very nicely, but her expression looks snotty to me. But that's just one photo. The more I look at it though, the more I'm dislikeing all the red stars. It made sense to have _one_ on the original during WWII, but it rubs me the wrong way to have several very prominently displayed now. Gives the impression (to me) that someone wants us to think that Communisim is great stuff. Needless to say, I disagree.




The Soviet Union, Vietnam & China all have/had yellow stars on their red flags.  Cuba has a white star. How do red stars make her pro communist?  And, Wonder Woman's alter ego on the show is supposedly a corporate executive.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 21, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> The Soviet Union, Vietnam & China all have/had yellow stars on their red flags.  Cuba has a white star. How do red stars make her pro communist?  And, Wonder Woman's alter ego on the show is supposedly a corporate executive.




And, indeed, California has a red star on it's flag.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 21, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> The Soviet Union, Vietnam & China all have/had yellow stars on their red flags. Cuba has a white star. How do red stars make her pro communist? And, Wonder Woman's alter ego on the show is supposedly a corporate executive.




I don't have a problem with the red star, but he was probably referring to these:

Chinese People's Liberation Army officers cap from late Cold War Era (1947-1991)






Chinese Peoples Volunteer Army officers cap from Korean War Era (1950-1953)


----------



## Klaus (Mar 21, 2011)

Well, Diana has had a red star on her tiara since what, 1941?


----------



## Ed_Laprade (Mar 21, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Well, Diana has had a red star on her tiara since what, 1941?



Yep, its been there from the start, which is why I said that it made sense in a WWII context. The red star has always symbolized Communist Russia, regardless of what color it is on their flag. In fact, I'm amazed that anyone doesn't know that. I'd even be tempted to say that its more familiar to those of us who grew up in the 50s and 60s than the hammer and sickle, but only tempted.


----------



## Umbran (Mar 21, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> The red star has always symbolized Communist Russia, regardless of what color it is on their flag.




Communists don't have a lock on red stars.  It appears on everything from the flag of Washington, D.C, to Charles Darwin's coat of arms, to San Pellegrino and Heineken bottles.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 21, 2011)

Umbran said:


> Communists don't have a lock on red stars.  It appears on everything from the flag of Washington, D.C, to Charles Darwin's coat of arms, to San Pellegrino and Heineken bottles.




Not to mention the flags of Alabama, New Zealand and Panama. A red star also topped the White House Christmas tree when Ronald Reagan was president as well.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 21, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Yep, its been there from the start, which is why I said that it made sense in a WWII context. The red star has always symbolized Communist Russia, regardless of what color it is on their flag. In fact, I'm amazed that anyone doesn't know that. I'd even be tempted to say that its more familiar to those of us who grew up in the 50s and 60s than the hammer and sickle, but only tempted.




Why would a red star make sense in World War 2 context, since the red star was more of a symbol of Communist Russia from 1917 through the 1950s?  While both Communist Russia & the US fought against Nazi Germany during World War 2, the countries were not exactly lovey-dovey.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ed_Laprade said:


> Yep, its been there from the start, which is why I said that it made sense in a WWII context. The red star has always symbolized Communist Russia, regardless of what color it is on their flag. In fact, I'm amazed that anyone doesn't know that. I'd even be tempted to say that its more familiar to those of us who grew up in the 50s and 60s than the hammer and sickle, but only tempted.




Google_Search:_communist_red_star


Russian Tank Officer Cap







Also:

Order_of_the_Red_Star_(Soviet)






Conversely, I cannot find any references to the use of a Red Star for American forces and civillians, flags, insignia, or anything...for WWII or any era...


----------



## Umbran (Mar 22, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> Conversely, I cannot find any references to the use of a Red Star for American forces and civillians, flags, insignia, or anything...for WWII or any era...




Red star - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The flag of Birmingham, Alabama
A variant on the flag of the President of the US.
The flag of Washington, DC.
The US National Christmas Tree

Yes, that page also has a section of use specifically as a Communist symbol, but to say you "cannot find any" when Wikipedia has a few does not suggest your search was very thorough.


----------



## greatamericanfolkher (Mar 22, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> See the First Photo of Adrianne Palicki as Wonder Woman - Yahoo! TV Blog




Well... That costume is a lot shinier than I was expecting.


----------



## Sutekh (Mar 22, 2011)

Cannot stop looking at it!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 22, 2011)

Umbran said:


> ...but to say you "cannot find any" when Wikipedia has a few does not suggest your search was very thorough.




I agree, my _"research"_ (that is if one actually considers a Google or Wikipedia search as "research") was not thorough.

However, my statement was predominantly referring to the context of the discussion; specifically that Wonder Womans red star had context as pertains to WWII America.  Nothing I've found, including the page on Wikipedia you provided, makes any such _obvious_ link.  So, within the context of this discussion, I'm not quite sure what point you're trying to make?

Was Wonder Woman wearing a red star on her headband because it was a part of the flag of Birmingham, Alabama?...or a variant on the flag of the President _from 1912_?...or part of the flag of Washington DC (where it's not one prominent star but three small ones with two prominent stripes)?

I'm pretty sure that it isn't.

Was it because the U.S. National Christmas tree star is _occasionally_ red?

Since there's no tradition of it being any specific color, I'd say that's also out as the inspiration.

There's also no record or reference of a red star being used as a common or uncommon, American patriotic symbol, during WWII.

So why is it red?

Some sources claim that it's purpose is to symbolize her allegiance and patriotism to the Amazonians, others that it simply represents her dedication to freedom in general.  The red, white and blue motif of her costume is obvious, especially considering the time of her creation (1941).  But typically, stars with specific "American" conotations are almost always white...as represented by the other stars on her costume.  Since Wonder Woman is an Amazonian Princess (royalty) the tiara being gold is also obvious (symbolizing a royal crown).  So, most likely, the star on her tiara being colored red is less to do with any specific symbolism for the color, and is more likely that a white star on a gold background would have simply been washed out or lost in contrast in a color inked comic book - therefore a prominent and contrasting color was used that would stand out: red.


As an aside (but I hope at least an _interesting_ aside), the inspiration for Wonder Womans Golden Lasso was two fold.  One, the creator of Wonder Woman, William Moulton Marston, wanted a strong female super-hero that was the equal of other contemporary hero's (such as Super Man), but could fight evil without having to always resort to fists (like all of the _male_ super heroes).  Secondly and most importantly though, William Moulton Marston was also the inventor of the polygraph.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 22, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> So why is it red?
> 
> So, most likely, the star on her tiara being colored red is less to do with any specific symbolism for the color, and is more likely that a white star on a gold background would have simply been washed out or lost in contrast in a color inked comic book - therefore a prominent and contrasting color was used that would stand out: red.




My guess is that is the reason - the red stands out on the gold background.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 22, 2011)

Also, in looking at this costume from the original TV show in the 1970s, I see more red stars on it than I do on the current costume...one on the tiara, which is similar to the current 2011 Wonder Woman, plus one large red star on each bracelet, and a ring of smaller red stars on the bracelets as well.  The bracelets look to be all silver in color in the new WW costume.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 22, 2011)

[mandatory geek comment] Y'know, the national hero of Russia in the DCU *is* Red Star, the former New Titan [/geek] .


----------



## R-Hero (Mar 22, 2011)

Did anyone notice the caption on the linked article?

Invisible plane, not pictured.  

I thought it was funny...






NewJeffCT said:


> Not to mention the flags of Alabama, New Zealand and Panama. A red star also topped the White House Christmas tree when Ronald Reagan was president as well.





The Alabama flag is actually a Red St. Andrews Cross.  Sorry for the nitpik.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 22, 2011)

R-Hero said:


> The Alabama flag is actually a Red St. Andrews Cross.  Sorry for the nitpik.




No problem - somebody above had pointed that out as well.  The flag of the city of Birmingham, Alabama is the one that has the red star on it.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 22, 2011)

R-Hero said:


> ...The Alabama flag is actually a Red St. Andrews Cross. Sorry for the nitpik.




True, but Umbran was pointing out the flag of _Birmingham_, Alabama. Which does have a red star.





Oops...ninja'd by Jeff.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 22, 2011)

El Mahdi said:


> As an aside (but I hope at least an _interesting_ aside), the inspiration for Wonder Womans Golden Lasso was two fold.  One, the creator of Wonder Woman, William Moulton Marston, wanted a strong female super-hero that was the equal of other contemporary hero's (such as Super Man), but could fight evil without having to always resort to fists (like all of the _male_ super heroes).  Secondly and most importantly though, William Moulton Marston was also the inventor of the polygraph.




I love that last fact; when I first learned of it I actually let out a geek squeal.

I'll also add the likely influence of the popularity of light bondage in semi-glamor and pornographic photography at the time. Comic books, the written pulps, and porn were quite closely related, with only written pulp beginning to get a bit of respectability. It would stun me to learn that Moulton hadn't seen images of scantily-clad women lassoing and tying up men and other women. Not that such influence is something you'd talk about until the last couple of decades.


----------



## Klaus (Mar 22, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> I love that last fact; when I first learned of it I actually let out a geek squeal.
> 
> I'll also add the likely influence of the popularity of light bondage in semi-glamor and pornographic photography at the time. Comic books, the written pulps, and porn were quite closely related, with only written pulp beginning to get a bit of respectability. It would stun me to learn that Moulton hadn't seen images of scantily-clad women lassoing and tying up men and other women. Not that such influence is something you'd talk about until the last couple of decades.



Seen? Marston, his wife and his mistress were big into "loving submission", as they called it back then. Early WW comics were full of such themes.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 22, 2011)

I _wonder_ if Miss Palicki's management team is aware of these odd details?


----------



## Mallus (Mar 22, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Seen? Marston, his wife and his mistress were big into "loving submission", as they called it back then. Early WW comics were full of such themes.



So Wonder Woman has always fought for America, freedom, and light bondage... awesome!


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> ...I'll also add the likely influence of the popularity of light bondage in semi-glamor and pornographic photography at the time. Comic books, the written pulps, and porn were quite closely related, with only written pulp beginning to get a bit of respectability. It would stun me to learn that Moulton hadn't seen images of scantily-clad women lassoing and tying up men and other women. Not that such influence is something you'd talk about until the last couple of decades.




Well, the name for Wonder Woman was originally _Suprema_...

I don't know if he indulged in bondage or not, but he did alude to his views that he thought society would be better if it was matriarchal - and was part of a long term polygamous relationship with him, his wife Elizabeth, and a woman named Olive Byrne (he had 4 children, 2 with each)...


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 23, 2011)

Klaus said:


> Seen? Marston, his wife and his mistress were big into "loving submission", as they called it back then. Early WW comics were full of such themes.




Ah, good to know, and no surprise.


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 30, 2011)

"Adrianne Palicki Filming Wonder Woman in Costume" (Wednesday, 3/30/11)










-G


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 30, 2011)

like the costume - thanks for the picture.  Hopefully, David E Kelley won't turn her (and the rest of the cast) into neurotic messes.


----------



## Azgulor (Mar 31, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> like the costume - thanks for the picture.  Hopefully, David E Kelley won't turn her (and the rest of the cast) into neurotic messes.




I hope so, too.  However, has Kelly _ever_ written a female character  (esp. a lead character) that doesn't fit that mold?


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 31, 2011)

I think the new (adjusted) costume should work out well enough.  She seems to suit the part, too, from the pics we're seeing.  Very heroic.


----------



## John Crichton (Mar 31, 2011)

Azgulor said:


> I hope so, too.  However, has Kelly _ever_ written a female character  (esp. a lead character) that doesn't fit that mold?



Yes.  Plenty.  His trademark isn't neurotic women/leads.


----------



## Goodsport (Mar 31, 2011)

NewJeffCT said:


> like the costume - thanks for the picture.




I'm glad I could help. 


-G


----------

